# Water Bottle



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Summer is almost her, right? Well, the outdoor games have begun for sure. I am looking for something to carry my water bottle in. I have seen several knitted cozies. I love them, but cannot knit or crochet that well. I am wondering if any of you craft talented friends have any ideas. Something that is hands free and sturdy, but not to bulky.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Got a Boy Scout in the family or a friend who does?

I use this for outdoor shows.......................
http://www.flyingtigerssurplus.com/big-id-8-shbgid-310.html



.


----------



## chalice (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I use two old wool sock tops. Cut them a little longer than the length of the water bottle. Sew the bottoms straight across, put one wrong side out and the other right side out. Slide the water bottle down inside both of them and bring the top of it up farther than the lid. You can tie a cord around to carry it with and the socks will keep it insulated.


----------



## jzkitten (May 3, 2004)

Says it's an easy to medium skill level to crochet. HTH

http://www.crochetnmore.com/waterbottleshoulderpouch.htm


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

How about sewing a fabric bag and making a strap for it ?


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

Lucy said:


> How about sewing a fabric bag and making a strap for it ?


What kind of material would be best to use to keep it well insulated?? I could sew one before I could crochet one!


----------



## Junkmanme (Dec 16, 2006)

doubled Wal-Mart plastic bags?


----------



## free-2-b-me (May 9, 2005)

Got an old wool sweater ? Shrink it up - use the arms for a bag .


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

You can probably get a bottle koozie at a sporting goods store ( or sports dept of major box stores) $5 +/-
............................

http://www.beerkoozies.com/koozies/bottle-coozies.html



.


----------



## Hoosiermom (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks all for the suggestions. I think I have found a solution. I was trying to find a quick fix for now. And then something more appealing later for next trip. What i cam up with. Went to hardware store, got a few "O" rings, that fit over bottle. Before attaching ring to bottle took some belt webbing and attached each end through ring. Works great.


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

jzkitten said:


> Says it's an easy to medium skill level to crochet. HTH
> 
> http://www.crochetnmore.com/waterbottleshoulderpouch.htm


neat idea


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

You could use the material you use for potholders (can't think of name) to use to insulate a water bottle


----------



## minxbay (Jan 28, 2003)

instead of yarn you could use plarn or t-shirt strips to make this.


----------

